# Babies grown up



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Camera time again*









*Caught cookie in the act *









*Looking cute*









*Hello daddy*









*Look at me*









*Are you looking daddy ? yes ginny im looking *









*My turn*









*Yummy*









*Luna too sexy for my feathers too sexy for my feathers *









*Hey i was singing*









*Dunno how this is a large parrot swing, i think they lied to me lol*


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

aww they just get cuter, especially my little Ginny and Luna *not biased at all* lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww so adorable I love those cute little baby faces!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw aren't they just the cutest little chookies


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are gorgeous


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

oh my goodness!!! they are beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

ha ha i have just noticed in pic 6 of Ginny flapping her wings, there are a set of beady eyes just peeking over :lol:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol yea its cookie ha ha


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

awww lol i just get the qoute in my head of Cookie think 'what you looking at Willis' in that pic :lol:


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

They are sooooooo cute..it's just a fact of life! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

What a "bunch"!! They are A D O R A B L E!!!!! You can just send a few of them over my way v.i.a. "Web Express Mail"!!!!!! LOL


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Psst-- did you hear about Lindsey? Well, you'd never guess but-- I heard her house is simply _crawling_ with . . . birds! 

Seriously, they are just beautiful. They grew up so fast! It's been wonderful to watch them. 

Is everybody flying now?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pics and some pretty babies.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

This'll Do said:


> Psst-- did you hear about Lindsey? Well, you'd never guess but-- I heard her house is simply _crawling_ with . . . birds!
> 
> Seriously, they are just beautiful. They grew up so fast! It's been wonderful to watch them.
> 
> Is everybody flying now?


Ha ha yep and more on the way  im taking over this time so she can be put in with the others so she away from the nestbox

Luna is a great at it now, moose hasn't figured out how to land, little stumpy he cant but he tries too and just drops lol, apricot and ginny can fly a little


----------



## Filfullover (Jul 20, 2011)

Aww! They are So Adorable!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, they grow up so fast! Absolutely adorable, the parents done a fab job.


----------

